# SURVIVOR CARAMOAN: Season 26!! Post ALL here:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Remember to Reprogram your DVR because the name is now Survivor, Caramoan. And more then likely, last season's name will not record. 

ALSO:  Black out spoilers out of Consideration for those who have not yet watched or are in different time zones. 

NOTE:  Post show is a new on line recap hosted by Parvati each week. Be sure to watch. 

I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

You got my hopes up!  I was starting to wonder if it started tonight when I saw the thread title.  It's this Wed, right?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, tomorrow!!!
Then Thusday via Internet post show w/ Parvati hosting. Previews look to be very promising. Looks like their stepping up the risqué and backstabbing side of the game, mixed in w/ a few nut jobs and muscles. 
STAY TUNED!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump.
On your mark get set go!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I cannot believe that I did not see a preview or anything for this show, ever.  I normally see about a week of reminders prior to the show.  Plus with my dvr not picking up the name!  Somebody in "the branding department" is not doing their job this time!  Excited too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

SJC, Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome.
Cochran was hilarious!! Can you say OUCH...Just saying!!
(Not really a spoiler)


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Poor Cochran!  I've known so many people like him.  He's such a character, like so many others we meet along the way.  A smart suntan (protection) company should snap him up, if they could help him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It would be actually quite Hilarious to see Cochran in a suntan commercial. They could have him awkwardly carrying all his stuff across the hot beach sand going ooohh owwww barefoot w sandals in hand. All flustered and milky white. It would be a win-win situation!!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm telling you, those sun tan companies don't realize what a million dollar opportunity they would have with him!  It would be hilarious and therefore memorable!  Iconic-level memorable!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who was disappointed in the Favorites cast?  I have watched every season of Survivor but I would hardly call that group "favorites".  A few are good choices, but Phillip? a favorite? and someone who was voted off first in their season?  Very weak, I thought.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the favorites cast could be better. There were probably favorites who were asked to participate and refused. I do think it is going to be an interesting season. I think they are going to play up the flirting. 

I want to see Cochran in a sunscreen ad so badly!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Am I the only one who was disappointed in the Favorites cast? I have watched every season of Survivor but I would hardly call that group "favorites". A few are good choices, but Phillip? a favorite? and someone who was voted off first in their season? Very weak, I thought.


Phillip, and Brandon for the matter, may not be favorites, but they bring conflict and drama with them. Casting nothing but fan favorites would be extremely boring IMO. I don't really have a problem with anyone there. I'm glad they're all only playing for the 2nd time instead of bringing back the same familiar faces that have been there 3 or 4 times.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if the "fans" have really watched Survivor.  Pairing up as couples most often ensures that you or your sweetie get voted off.  The fan group don't seem to know much about playing the game.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Last night's episode was pretty entertaining.  Phillip and Brandon are both so bizarrely crazy in different ways.  I have to say I find Brandon the creepiest person to ever be on Survivor.  I loved it when one of the players said he seemed like someone who turns out to be a serial killer.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I understand that they have Phillip there for tension, but IMO he seems to have a problem, delusional, perhaps.  There is a line between normal and annoying, and a troubled person.  And why is he wearing those pink underpants?  

I have to admit, and I am a big Survivor fan, that it is not as exciting to me as it used to be.  Similar to American Idol, it is losing its luster.  I guess it can't run forever.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> I understand that they have Phillip there for tension, but IMO he seems to have a problem, delusional, perhaps. There is a line between normal and annoying, and a troubled person. And why is he wearing those pink underpants?
> 
> I have to admit, and I am a big Survivor fan, that it is not as exciting to me as it used to be. Similar to American Idol, it is losing its luster. I guess it can't run forever.


I don't think Phillip has a problem, he's just awkward and weird. I find him pretty entertaining. His pink underwear are ridiculous but I give him points for having the guts to walk around in them lol. In terms of serious mental problems, I think Brandon is much more worrying. I remember in his season he kept targeting attractive women so they wouldn't "tempt" him, and I think some domestic violence allegations came out about him. The guy gives me the creeps.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

JimJ said:


> I don't think Phillip has a problem, he's just awkward and weird. I find him pretty entertaining. His pink underwear are ridiculous but I give him points for having the guts to walk around in them lol. In terms of serious mental problems, I think Brandon is much more worrying. I remember in his season he kept targeting attractive women so they wouldn't "tempt" him, and I think some domestic violence allegations came out about him. The guy gives me the creeps.


Brandon is definitely an odd ball, I am probably not as bothered by him because I am certain that he will be out of there shortly. Phillip, on the other hand! I have to admit, this is what makes the world go around. Everyone sees things in a different way!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

According to Francesca, Phillip is exactly the same in real life.. but I hope in real life he isn't sporting the pink underoos all the time.

The new large lazy guy on the fan team is quite annoying.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Agree:  Couples don't sit well w other members. They are often targeted. The pink underwear are a hoot. Brandon IMHO is sadistic. All out creepy. The show has lost something; but not enough for me to stop watching.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

True.  It's still appointment TV, despite my reduced enthusiasm.  Considering my enthusiasm was off the charts, I am probably normalizing with everyone else now.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

sjc said:


> The show has lost something; but not enough for me to stop watching.


This is how I feel too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Did anyone go pink panty shopping today??


----------



## Evelyn15102 (Feb 18, 2013)

Philip can't be gone soon enough for me. And I glad one of the pretty people got voted off. They should have known better than to pair off quite so openly.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Did anyone go pink panty shopping today??


SJC, that is just SO wrong...


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I don't think Phillip has a problem, he's just awkward and weird. I find him pretty entertaining. His pink underwear are ridiculous but I give him points for having the guts to walk around in them lol. In terms of serious mental problems, I think Brandon is much more worrying. I remember in his season he kept targeting attractive women so they wouldn't "tempt" him, and I think some domestic violence allegations came out about him. The guy gives me the creeps.


God, I forgot how much Brandon made my skin crawl before. I hope he goes early, because while "interesting," it's really more disturbing. I think I would be nervous trying to sleep if I was on his tribe.

Phillip on the other hand is fun. At least to watch on TV. I think they made him promise to bring back the "peach" underwear.

As for the favorites&#8230; I agree with what most are saying. Not an stellar group. Other than Malcolm and a couple of the girls, nobody is even going to help them win a challenge. I think they were going for "memorable" more than "favorite." Although, the said, I'm not sure who many of them are.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Favorites?   Whose favorites?   Not mine, but I am watching!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's sort of like "Dancing with the Stars."  They make this big announcement about the stars that are going to be on, and then they say: "The first dancing star will be, drum roll please, Mary Brenda Lou Mcgillicuddy!!!"

Who?

Or Celebrity Apprentice, and the celebrity is, drum roll please: Lisa Lampanelli!!!!  Who?

I think that they would do better to just name the show "Dancing" or "Apprentice."


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol. Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Announced:  Medical emergency for one of the cast members this week. 
Who do you think it will be?  Maybe Cochran gets sun poisoning!!  Just saying


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey!  Someone bought Phillip some pants!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Lee44 said:


> Hey! Someone bought Phillip some pants!


Probably the camera crew.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

drenfrow - you're right!  the camera crew has to look at him constantly, so they probably made it a group investment that would pay immediate dividends!  

It's so hard to portray the Stealthmaster (I know that's the wrong name, I just can't remember it) with pink underwear.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to make you laugh. I had my 50th Friday; and received gift certificates. Went shopping after work to use some of my cards. Browsed through the underthings section and busted out laughing. People must have thought I was nuts. Couldn't bring myself to buy anything!! Lol.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

sjc - so funny, he is affecting national sales!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Did the Favs make the right decision tonight as to who was voted out?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Nuts!!  Literally!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Who?  Both?  I would have voted Phillip out.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I would have voted Phillip out.


Amen to that. In any case, Brandon's outburst is one for the highlight reels.

But I really really really am sick of Phillip.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Phillip is undoubtedly way way out there; to the point of no return!! (And then some!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually like Phillip, he's pretty entertaining and not nearly as annoying as he was his first season.  I am also really glad to see the two people I disliked most (well, there's one other I'd rate over Brandon) have meltdowns and pull themselves from the game.

People keep comparing Brandon and Russell, but Russell was usually pretty calm and calculated.  He did things to disrupt and cause strife but he was clever about it and I had a lot of fun watching him.  Brandon was just loud and petty and threw tantrums.  He seems to be walking a fine line of sanity and flip-flopped from God loving to the devil incarnate at the drop of a hat.  I don't see how those two are comparable at all beyond them both being considered villains.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Whoops, somehow I put my "Good Morning" post here in the Survivor thread.   So I have deleted that, and will respond appropriately here!

I agree that Phillip is not as obnoxious this year and I definitely thought Brendan needed to go before he got physically violent with someone.  That was quite a meltdown...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel:  Good morning to you too!!  

Agree.  Phillip was worse last time; but still zany.  Brendan needs an exorcism.  Really.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

After watching that outburst last Wednesday I'm convinced Brandon has some sort of anxiety disorder.  Off to the side Phillip was seriously just goading him on.  I would never want to be on that show, I'd probably crack after a day or two especially if you don't find people you can relate to in any way.  You're not getting enough food or rest...  I hated watching Brandon break down.  


Dawn

(Modified because after rereading what I'd originally said I realized it didn't really reflect how I actually felt about that episode and it came across much more callous than I'd meant it.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The sad part is:  
I do sincerely believe that Brendan does have a mental illness.  I think that anyone with a lick of common sense can clearly see that...
It makes me sad to think that the producers more than likely purposely chose him knowing this and that it would make for drama and ratings.  I don't think that anyone's mental health should be exploited for such reasons.  He obviously needs medical help.  I hope he gets it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally caught up on this season last night.  Wow.  
deb


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, all I can say is: "Wow!"


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Loved it! When


Spoiler



Corinne pointed to her wrist and declared, "It's time for a blindside!"


 The writing was on the wall!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

skyblue said:


> The writing was on the wall!


Exactly. LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> Well, all I can say is: "Wow!"


Me too. 
deb


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, once again, all I can say is 'WoW!"


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am sooooooo elated that


Spoiler



Phillip is GONE!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What a perfect storm of events had to occur for tonight's outcome to be pulled off.  Bwaaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Great show! Love all the drama, twists and turns! I was glad Eric, in a moment of clarity, reminded them of the obvious:


Spoiler



Use this opportunity to flush out both the idols!


. Even the unique spelling "


Spoiler



FILLUP


" cracked me up!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

That was a fun show to watch.


Spoiler



I am so glad that Phillip is gone...he would have driven me crazy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The best episode EVER!!!  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*WHOA!!!! WOW!!!*
This is really turning out to be a good season after all.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

sjc said:


> *WHOA!!!! WOW!!!*
> This is really turning out to be a good season after all.


I agree. I was disappointed at the beginning but it has gotten really good lately.


Spoiler



I was so bummed to see Malcolm go.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> *WHOA!!!! WOW!!!*
> This is really turning out to be a good season after all.


Yes, it is! I am glad to see


Spoiler



Malcolm


 gone! Well done! I hope Cochran wins. I thoroughly enjoy his commentary!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was so bummed to see Malcolm go.


Me too.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Me too.


Me too, I was rooting for him!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I hope Cochran wins. I thoroughly enjoy his commentary!


I do love his commentary. I'm rooting for him now.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I am a big Malcolm fan too. Sorry to see him gone. He was always thinking and planning. I can't believe he couldn't find that idol using the clue.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Cochran fan here. Now that would really make the show (if he wins)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



I'm a big fan of Malcolm too and I'll miss him (and his abs!  )


 I was so rooting for


Spoiler



Mal


 with Cochran as a close second so I guess Cochran will be my number one now. Dawn is really irritating me beyond words, anyone else annoyed?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have almost written this whole post myself... And yes, Dawn has been annoying me also.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I will be incredibly happy if Cochran wins the show, and gets a suntan deal out of it as well!  I love him.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Another great show!


Spoiler



I love a good blindside! Andrea was certainly shocked! Looks like she should have played her immunity idol!


. Next week looks interesting, too.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, this was a very good show. I loved it. 
I didn't see what is going to happen next week because my daughter turned off the tv too quickly. (She doesn't like to see previews because she considers them spoilers) I'm glad to hear it should be another good one.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just turned to watch this tonight and there is some sort of May Day demonstration going on in downtown Seattle with flash bangs, tear gas, flag burning.  The local station is covering this live and have pre-emptied Survivor       Guess I won't get to see it till it is on demand.  

@#%# anarchists


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Tripp, I believe that you can watch the full episode online, if you care to, at CBS.com. This way you don't have to wait for on demand.

WARNING: This is not an episode spoiler this, if true, would be a Survivor spoiler:

Do others feel that


Spoiler



if you see the first person to speak on the show, that it is often the person who will be voted out?


 I have not always paid attention, but I find it to often be true.

Also, as a more general matter,


Spoiler



if the person gets egotistical and says that "I am in control of this game" that they are almost guaranteed to be leaving


 in the next show or two?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> Hi Tripp, I believe that you can watch the full episode online, if you care to, at CBS.com. This way you don't have to wait for on demand.


Thanks Lee. But no, latest episode there is from 4/17.  Doesn't the local affiliate have their priorities straight? 

Looks like I will have to wait till tomorrow. Oh well, sigh...guess I will go read.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



This near the end, why on earth wouldn't a person use the hidden idol when she has it? How could she have felt safe....little groups gathering all day? Seems so dumb!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

FINALLY...I just saw last night's episode.  I liked the outcome


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I always love a well-executed blindside!  This is turning into one of the best seasons ever.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to pay attention to


Spoiler



who talks first! My husband thinks that Jeff tries to give people a hint when they're probably going home through the questions he asks at tribal but some are so stuck in their game they don't get it.



I was and wasn't disappointed in this episode. As my husband puts it, it's all going to come down to who annoys us the least vs who we think is playing a great game and we really like their personality (in the past we've been fans of


Spoiler



Malcolm


, Ozzy, Yul, Cirie, and Yauman). DH is rooting for Sherri now! I wouldn't be upset to see Eddie in the final 3 since he's been on the bottom and I like an underdog without an alliance but I don't like him as a person (a "pretty people" alliance? seriously?) but Cochran is my number one.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cochran:  If he doesn't win (and I think he should) better get scooped by a great Sunscreen Company OR a Travelociy Ad. The humour, notoriety and publicity wold be well suited. 

Dawn is aggregating the crap out of me. 

Note:  When I think of Cochran; it takes me back to post Forrest Gump:  When the whole Country was saying, "Everybody needs a little Forrest in them!"


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is the year of the


Spoiler



blindside


.

It also looks like my theory above is not correct, so it is no longer a spoiler.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Spoiler



My daughter and I both could see the blindside this week coming, but still it made us furious. We both felt so sad for Brenda. We know that of course it is a game and everyone's main objective is to win the million dollars, but still!! I think that Dawn voted for Brenda because she was angry with her for letting the others spend time with their loved ones rather than letting her spend time with her husband. I really wish that Brenda had chosen to spend time with her dad rather than letting the others spend time with their loved ones. I also felt bad for Brenda because it looked like she basically let Dawn win the challenge even though she let Dawn think that she had won it outright and then Dawn stabbed her in the back. I DO NOT like Dawn at all. Brenda seems to be a very sweet girl.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Spoiler



I am so disenchanted with Dawn. I totally agree, it seems like she made Brenda pay for giving the reward to the rest. My son, who never watches Survivor, said that she should have taken the reward since giving it up didn't do her any good.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

One more thing, can Dawn ever get through an episode without crying buckets?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disenchanted with Dawn. I totally agree, it seems like she made Brenda pay for giving the reward to the rest. My son, who never watches Survivor, said that she should have taken the reward since giving it up didn't do her any good.





Spoiler



Agreed! Hubby said she should have taken it herself. He said it wouldn't win her any favors and he was right! He didn't feel sorry for Brenda, however, because we've seen her in commercials. I think she is doing okay!



Cochran's narrative of


Spoiler



his dad


cracked me up!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's Thursday, so I am assuming that I do not have to post with spoiler protection, but if you have it on DVR and have not watched it yet, then do not read this.

If Cochran doesn't win, he should win the award for (I'm not sure what it is called) most loved player, because his commentaries on things are so funny.  And of course his dad would take over the barbecue, because he probably feels totally out of place, would prefer to be reading a book, or calculating a mathematical algorithm, and turning the barbecue makes him a part of the process and helps him to look like he is being social.  So funny what Cochran said about his dad!  His dad's glasses were simply great!

I agree Dawn is so annoying.  

I don't think that anyone has ever gotten the benefit from being nice to the entire group, ever in Survivor history.  Brenda should have known that.  Her humility has been working because it has been under the radar, but the minute she turned her humility into a public display of favor, she blew it.  It has happened consistently over the years.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Throughout this Survivor, I have repeatedly said one thing.  Tonight is no different.  "WoW!"


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wooooooot Hoooooot. Way to go!!!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well that was certainly a satisfying conclusion to an entertaining season! Congrats to


Spoiler



Cochran! I hope he continues in a public profession. His wit and wisdom is refreshing and on target!





Spoiler



Sherri was completely clueless as her role in the final three! She certainly sealed her fate in her speech! I hope as the season aired Sherri was able to gain a better perspective on her obvious lack of "game and influence". Erik sure got an earful when he tried to enlighten her.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Oh darn it!  I forgot the finale was tonight.     I will have to watch it on On Demand tomorrow since I don't want to watch from the middle.  I will have to stay away from this thread too.  Now I am curious because of Lee44 and SJC's posts.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It was the best ending to the best season EVER.  

I was pleased there was a unanimous vote for the winner and not surprised at all that the two "losers" had no concept of how they were perceived by the other players or fans and why they made it to the final 3.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Although I think it is too expensive, Boston Rob's Rulebook is available for Kindle!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

crebel said:


> Although I think it is too expensive, Boston Rob's Rulebook is available for Kindle!


LOL. When he first showed that he had written the book, I laughed and told my daughter, "I bet it will be available for Kindle."  
I think it is a bit overpriced also, but good for him anyway.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Great ending! The question at our house was:


Spoiler



What happens with the second place $100,000 when the vote is unanimous? Does no one get it? Do they split it 50/50?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Boston Rob is my all time favorite player. (No I won't be purchasing his book)
WHO IS YOURS??

Note:  I think blood vs water is going to be family (blood) vs friends or strangers (water).


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sjc said:


> Note: I think blood vs water is going to be family (blood) vs friends or strangers (water).


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's got to be...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Drenfrow - We had the same question and so far I can't find an answer. Anyone know??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think they don't bother and just award the million. I would like them to donate it to charity. 

This season really surprised me. I really enjoyed it. Loved the double idol play and I always love a good blindside. The producers have redeemed themselves; although it is the players who make the show.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just saw that CBS said that Blood vs. Water will be former players and their relatives. Interesting...can you imagine getting to the merge and having to vote out your mom?   Could Thanksgiving dinner get any more awkward?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I just saw that CBS said that Blood vs. Water will be former players and their relatives. Interesting...can you imagine getting to the merge and having to vote out your mom?  Could Thanksgiving dinner get any more awkward?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't wait!  If I was playing with my mom, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be shocked if I voted her out.... or planned it.  Knowing her, she'd make to the end and win it AND orchestrate my blindside.  She's also been a fan longer than I have so I don't feel bad saying this.  This season should be fun!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Could make for more reasons why some people leave everything to their cat!!! Lol.


----------

